# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Old Kenwood FM Tuner setup?

## chalkyt

Hi All
I have "inherited" a Kenwood Basic T1 FM tuner which I want to set up. Unfortunately there isn't a manual and Google hasn't been able to find one. Pic is attached. My problem is that I want to use some of the six preset buttons for local stations but can't figure out how to do this. 
The setup is probably similar to other tuners of this vintage (pre 1990, I think) but I have tried a few things without any success. From memory, devices like this required you to press the selected button for some period of time to lock-on to the selected station or something like that.  
There are five other buttons to select various functions. These are... AM, FM, Mono/Auto, Memory, Manual/Auto (Tuning), as well as an Up/Down Tuning rocker switch. 
Any clues?    
BTW, I don't have a FM aerial but the TV wall outlet socket also has an RCA outlet labeled FM, so I will try that. If no success there, the plan is to make a simple dipole or folded dipole out of TV ribbon about 95cm in length. Anyone done this and what dimensions etc did you use. Once again any clues re DIY aerials will be helpful... antennas are "black magic" to me.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Plenty of manuals for sale online....  
I found this, but don't know if it's free download or not...  KENWOOD BASIC T1-Service Manual download -Service Manual Download|Circuit Download|Download Drawings|schematic download|route map download|free download user manual 
even though it says so in the link....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Might find something here  KENWOODÂ@ Service Manuals, User Manuals and Instruction Manuals

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I think I have one of those tuners actually.....could never get it to work properly.
It would lose tune after a while.   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> BTW, I don't have a FM aerial but the TV wall outlet socket also has an RCA outlet labeled FM, so I will try that. If no success there, the plan is to make a simple dipole or folded dipole out of TV ribbon about 95cm in length. Anyone done this and what dimensions etc did you use. Once again any clues re DIY aerials will be helpful... antennas are "black magic" to me.

  
I usually just shove some speaker wire in the aerial socket and move it around until it works   :Laugh bounce:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> you press the selected button for some period of time to lock-on to the selected station or something like that.

  Sounds about right, if they're not "click" buttons and just spring back when you let go of them rather than stay pressed in.

----------


## commodorenut

80s gear seemed to have a myriad of different ways to set presets, and most were far more complex than what we're used to these days (the simple press & hold). 
The presence of a memory button narrows down the procedure somewhat to one of 2 general methods: 
1. Try tuning in the desired station, then press the memory button (often an indicator - M or "MEM" or MEMO etc will come on in the display) then press the desired preset.  
Sometimes you have to press memory again to "exit" the saving mode. 
2. Find a station, press & hold memory whilst pressing a preset, then release the preset, and release memory.

----------


## chalkyt

Thanks... sounds like a few options. The manual (called a Basic T1L, not a T1) from those web sites is $26USD... Arrrgh!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Meh
Just play around with it.
You're not gonna blow it up by pressing buttons.

----------


## Ozcar

> . . . 
> BTW, I don't have a FM aerial but the TV wall outlet socket also has an RCA outlet labeled FM, so I will try that. If no success there, the plan is to make a simple dipole or folded dipole out of TV ribbon about 95cm in length. Anyone done this and what dimensions etc did you use. Once again any clues re DIY aerials will be helpful... antennas are "black magic" to me.

  I have a different brand of tuner here which might be of the same vintage.  
It still has the simple antenna which came with it attached - more-or-less a length of twin flex with the ends split apart (OK, it is slightly more sophisticated, the wire has some little plastic pieces moulded on it to allow it to be pinned up).  
The length of each "leg' is 735mm, so at 1/4 wavelength my trusty (rusty?) calculator says it is perfect for 102MHz. Actually the antenna is not pinned up, and is crumpled up in some totally strange shape, but still sort-of works.  
Unfortunately, the preset button usage on this tuner is no help as it has a separate "memory" button. Edit: Oh! Just noticed yours also has a memory button (overall it seems quite similar to the tuner I have). Well on this one, the memory button works in a pretty obvious way - in the manner suggested by Uncle Bob below.   
I have not really used the tuner for ages, but for something like 30 years, I was using it as part of a sort-of clock radio set up, with an external gadget that turned it and an amplifier on once a day. When the tuner was new, it used to remember the presets for over 24 hours with the power off, so it worked OK when turned on once a day for a while. Later the tuner started to lose the presets when used in that way, so my solution was simple - I programmed the gadget to turn the tuner on for 1 minute at 7:30pm.

----------


## Uncle Bob

try tuning it to a station. then press memory, then the preset button.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I have not really used the tuner for ages, but for something like 30 years, I was using it as part of a sort-of clock radio set up, with an external gadget that turned it and an amplifier on once a day.

  I'm intrigued by this gadget you speak of       

> When the tuner was new, it used to remember the presets for over 24 hours with the power off, so it worked OK when turned on once a day for a while. Later the tuner started to lose the presets when used in that way.

  Did it have a battery in it to "remember" or how did that work?

----------


## chalkyt

Commodorenut and Uncle Bob win the prize! 
Tune to the station, press "memory", press the preset button. All good and working, but some ABC reception is cr@p when plugged in to the wall outlet so a bit of playing with a separate aerial is in order.

----------


## FrodoOne

> I don't have a FM aerial but the TV wall outlet socket also has an RCA outlet labeled FM, so I will try that. If no success there, the plan is to make a simple dipole or folded dipole out of TV ribbon about 95cm in length. Anyone done this and what dimensions etc did you use. Once again any clues re DIY aerials will be helpful... antennas are "black magic" to me.

  (I would be surprised if the Wall-Plate had a "RCA outlet". More likely it has a 75 ohm Belling Lee female connector - [IEC 61169-2 radio-frequency coaxial connector]) 
Remember that, for VHF FM radio, the polarisation may be H (Horizontal), V (Vertical), M (Mixed)or D (Dual).  
However, for FM it is usually "Vertical" or "Dual" (Since it NEEDS to be "Vertical" for Car Radios.) 
The frequency range for FM radio in Australia is 88 - 108 mHz - with the middle of this range being 98 mHz. 
The Raw calculation of a Quarter Wave length at this frequency gives 765 mm.  (However, for various reasons, which I have now forgotten, a "de-rating factor of about 95% needs to be included in this calculation.)
If you refer to Amateur Quarter Wave Ground Plane Antenna Calculator, you will find that a Quarter Wave length Ground Plane antenna at this frequency  has a length of 728 mm and, hence, a folded dipole antenna would have a total width of  1456 mm (Not 950 mm) 
The output impedance of a (Half-Wave) folded dipole is 300 ohms - which is suitable for direct connection if your FM receiver has two terminals for 300 ohm input.  However, if the FM input is via a "Belling Lee" 75 ohm connector (as is, probably, on your TV FM Wall Plate), you should include a 300/75 Balun between the Antenna and the Receiver.  (However it may not matter [much], and there are "interesting" ways to get around it (see the following references) and Belling Lee connectors are NOT particularly exactly 75 ohms - more like 50 Ohms.) 
See https://www.google.com.au/search?q=f...2GJZPCjwPjvZAo for many more diagrams!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> (I would be surprised if the Wall-Plate had a "RCA outlet". More likely it has a 75 ohm Belling Lee female connector - [IEC 61169-2 radio-frequency coaxial connector]) 
> Remember that, for VHF FM radio, the polarisation may be H (Horizontal), V (Vertical), M (Mixed)or D (Dual).  
> However, words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words words word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word words words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word words words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words numbers word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words words word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words word word words words words words words word words words words

  
*eyes glaze over*  
And some old speaker/electrical wire  seems to work just as well....    :Smilie:

----------


## FrodoOne

> *eyes glaze over* 
> And some old speaker/electrical wire  seems to work just as well....

  OK.  However, you DID ask "Once again any clues re DIY aerials will be helpful... antennas are "black magic" to me." 
If you are in a strong signal area - for the stations to which you wish to listen - a piece of "wet string" may be sufficient! 
Of course, I know nought of FM Radio conditions in your area of Jindabyne. However, in Melbourne there are some "distant" FM Stations (15 - 20 km away) to which SHMBO wishes to listen and a "good" external FM antenna does NOT do a satisfactory job at all times.  In fact, the only way to get a good signal from one such station is via the WWW!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> OK.  However, you DID ask "Once again any clues re DIY aerials will be helpful... antennas are "black magic" to me."

  chalky said that, not me   :Wink:

----------


## FrodoOne

> chalky said that, not me

  My apologies PG.
I did not look too closely at the posts concerned.  Sorry!

----------


## Ozcar

> I'm intrigued by this gadget you speak of 
>  Did it have a battery in it to "remember" or how did that work?

  That was the thing below - basically a remote controlled amplifier that could control the tuner and also a cassette deck, and had a timer function. It would be seen as deficient these days as it couldn't be controlled by a phone from the other side of the world, but I made in 1981 - things were a bit different then! 
No I don't think there was a battery in the tuner, probably just relied on the charge in a capacitor. If you turned it off using the switch on the tuner, it did not totally turn off, just went into a sort-of standby mode, but I was cutting the power off altogether.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Did you build that magic box?

----------


## Ozcar

> Did you build that magic box?

  I built it. Not sure about magic.  
After about 20 years (!) I updated it - it originally had seven-segment LED display and I changed it to a small LCD.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I see a AA six battery pack square in the middle of that magic box!!!

----------


## Ozcar

> I see a AA six battery pack square in the middle of that magic box!!!

  Yes, the so-called magic box had 6 AA nicads, and the remote for it had a 9V battery, but I thought PG was asking about the tuner.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yes, the so-called magic box had 6 AA nicads, and the remote for it had a 9V battery, but I thought PG was asking about the tuner.

  Hmm yes, I asked if you built the magic box as well as whether the tuner had a a battery in it for the memory.  :Smilie:   
The original post I made was divided in to two quotes and questions, but when that post got quoted it looks like it's all the one question in two parts.   :Wink:

----------


## chalkyt

Hmm, it all gets very complicated doesn't it. The "available" stations are 2XL (918 AM), 2XL (96.3 FM), Snow FM (97.7 FM), Local ABC (95.5 FM), Radio National ABC (97.1 FM), Radio National ABC -Bega/Cooma (100.9 FM), Classic ABC (107.5). 
2Xl (AM and FM) and Snow FM are quite good. The rest (all ABC) are very patchy... sometimes just O.K. and sometimes terrible. The FM does seem to work a bit with a couple of pieces of wire connected and is just as good as the result when plugged into the wall outlet. 
The wall outlet was there when we moved in 15 years ago and is simply connected to the TV aerial on the roof via a booster. Pics are attached but don't really tell me much (more "black magic"). FrodoOne, you are right, it is a Belling Lee connector, I was being a bit slack calling it a RCA (something like 20+ years since I played around with this stuff). 
Meanwhile I seem to have the same problem as OZCAR, after a few days with the power off, the presets went away. However, all is not lost as I have found a "secret compartment" in the bottom of the tuner that takes a couple of AA batteries so I will put some in and see if this has anything to do with keeping the presets. 
Might be easier to buy a new tuner, but for the sake $100+ (tuners aren't cheap) it is now a challenge!! I will be in Canberra next week and might call in to Jaycar to see what aerial solutions they have on offer. I notice on their web site that they have an el-cheapo aerial made from TV ribbon (could try making one myself but "nah, we don't sell that here", locally)

----------


## commodorenut

Depending on where your TV aerial is aimed, you can get a coax>300ohm adapter to allow you to run a coax cable to the tuner, and adapt it into the FM input terminals.
No point doing that if your FM signals are coming from different directions to your TV though. 
Something like this: Indoor TV Balun - 75 to 300 ohm | TV & Antenna Accessories | TV Accessories | Sight & Sound - Home | PRODUCTS | LT3022 | Jaycar Electronics 
Prior to digital TV I used to run mine off the aerial as well, but when I switched I had to change the tower it aimed at, and went back to the wire hanging on the wall (behind a cabinet) which works OK where I am. 
This is was what I used to use:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Here's mine.....it's a bit different    
I stole the tuner knob for the little boombox hehe.

----------

